# A tail that moves like a snake.



## Dirtydmc (Aug 19, 2011)

Was petting Tank yesterday. His tail was moving like a snake. Was wondering what it meant.


----------



## hoosier (Aug 19, 2011)

means "dont pet me". mine does it when he is not happy with me near him. especially when he is burried and hears me open his cage. then tail starts moving like that


----------



## jdpFL (Aug 19, 2011)

Yep. Had same thing happen once with Severus...was cleaning up a little "tegu present" he'd left for me, and didn't realize his head was buried in the mulch directly under where I was poking around. It was the first week we'd had him...so he was a little stressed and it must have startled him. Tail rattled like a diamondback, lol.


----------



## dragonmetalhead (Aug 19, 2011)

What do you mean by "moving like a snake"? Kodo only tail whips when I pick him up and there's nothing under his back legs.


----------



## kellen.watkins (Aug 19, 2011)

I'm sure he means like a rattlesnake, its a defensive posture


----------



## jdpFL (Aug 20, 2011)

Yeah, like vibrating the tail at the tip, like a rattler.


----------



## j.sawyer48 (Aug 20, 2011)

mine did the same thing acouple times but I starteld him he actually gave me a love tap with his tail didn't hurt but surprised me lol


----------



## Dirtydmc (Aug 20, 2011)

It was slow movement. Like a snake going somewhere. Wasnt fast at all.


----------



## dragonmetalhead (Aug 20, 2011)

Oh, okay. My kingsnake used to vibrate her tail rattler-style when she was scared and I've seen plenty of other snakes do it. I didn't know lizards did that as well.


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Aug 20, 2011)

_When a tegu is waving or rolling it's tail like a snake moving along,.. it's a warning, that is not a happy tegu. I've seen monitors do it too_


----------



## Schnellzug (Aug 20, 2011)

Probably a warning for a tail whip.


----------



## CrankbaitJedi (Aug 21, 2011)

It has also been my experience that the slow undulating tail means the tegu is not exactly happy with the situation. I saw that a lot when Molloch was younger and didn't trust much. I also saw the rattler action from Molloch when the blue was first introduced and he was trying to get him some loving from her. Never seen it again. I occasionally see a very weak attempt at the tail moving now when I am petting her but not nearly as clearly as before. My blue has shown neither behavior, he is just different in his attitudes.


----------



## GrouchoTegu (Oct 4, 2011)

Yup, my gu does the same thing...He's only been with me for a month and I'm still trying to tame him...He does it daily when my hands around his "bubble". Hopefully he will learn to trust me and drop that instinct.


----------



## babyyitslove (Oct 4, 2011)

My adult male does it when he's in 'stud' mode to mark his scent. But only does it as he walks and drags his butt to leave the scent.


----------



## sherthisisit (Oct 5, 2011)

Yup, mine does it too - I dunno if theyre all like this but mine actually shot me a "back the flip off" look at the same time haha


----------



## Kimmie (Oct 5, 2011)

Cookie does it 2 I know it is that he dont like what you are doing I hope he stops it when he gets older tho I tho dont understand it since he cna get picked up and everything never bites or hiss but he does this alot when im in his cage it is a show for not 100% trust? I feel bad if since I have never meant to harm him.


----------

